# 200 Gig 7200 RPM IDE Drive!



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

http://www.westerndigital.com/products/products.asp?driveid=35

Get a load of this! 200 Gig IDE drive... It lists for $399. One dollar will buy you 0.5 Gigs! That is unbelievable!


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Incredible. I remember when a dollar bought .1 meg and being really excited when the cost of a hd approached a dollar a meg. Remember the 540 meg barrier?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Well with this drive you can buy that 540 megs for just over one dollar. Some 100 gig drives approach 1 dollar a gig...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

My first real hard drive was either 20Meg or 40Meg (can't recall exactly and it doesn't matter) and it cost me $649. My, how things have changed.


----------

